# What happened to your acid reflux when you became pregnant?



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

I have had acid reflux problems recently. I am trying to get pregnant but am worried what will happen to the acid reflux?? Will it get worse? Stay the same? or someone said it could even get better? Anyone had this situation they can tell me about? I am very scared I am really going to have worse problems being pregnant. I can't really take any medication but antacids incase I do get pregnant.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Before I tell you what happened to me, always remember, the reason people can't be specific about pregnancies and babies in the case of most symptoms and reactions, is because everyone really is different.For me, I've never had acid reflux problems. Never had heartburn, ever.So, of course, when I got pregnant, I suffered from three severe cases towards the latter part of my pregnancy, about two months before delivery. The first time I felt it, I thought it was a bad case of a stomach ache but higher up. The second time was out of nowhere, right before I went to bed, two days later, and I thought I was having a heart attack. It was the worst pain in my life.My husband recognized it immediately and wouldn't hear of my worry against any medication even the approved. He grabbed the Mylanta and practically force-fed it to me. Immediately, the pain disappeared.My ob-gyn told me it happens to a lot of pregnant women and they say it's the worst part of being pregnant, perhaps worse than the gagging. What you can do is never eat anything heavy before going to bed, and never eat anything period right before. Keep your head elevated. I used a thicker pillow because I couldn't sleep sitting up like a lot of women do. Avoid spicy, fatty, fried, etc.Get pregnant, because you want to. And deal with what comes as it comes, if it comes. But don't think about it. There's always help out there.


----------

